# Good location for pics



## yoka (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm taking redelivery of my 330i in a two weeks and was hoping to get some suggestions of places to take some nice pics of the car in the Bay Area.


----------



## Iron Scimitar (Jul 22, 2006)

im not from LA, but parking garage rooftops are good places. Especially around dawn.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Bay Area means San Francisco area. I was hoping to hear some suggestions since I used to live there but I don't have any specific "hot" spots.

You can probably find an angle with the Golden Gate bridge in the background either at the Fort under it or in the scenic turn-out near the toll booths. On the other side (Sausalito) you can find angles showing the whole city across the bay. At night you can find nightclubs in the city (used to be best in the SoMa area) with neon for backgrounds (harder to find a clear stretch of street). If you have someone else drive the car you can get shots on Lombard street (that curviest tourist-trap spot).


----------



## Mgefen (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm not from USA, but I can give you few advices about conditions:
A place where yuou take shots/ video better to be approximately under those conditions:

The road better to be not separated.


As less crowded as possible (I mean Buildings, people, cars, or anything else, in order that the car will get more attention. Otherwise it can be a beautifull place whith jigh buildings and tint windows... some nice lights, estetic place - to make a rich picture.).

Will be nice if there is a parking lot around.

A road which police doesn't meet frequently.

That is what I can give


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I think underwater pics are cool.


----------



## Mgefen (Aug 18, 2006)

Dawg90 said:


> I think underwater pics are cool.


LOl...  
I just try to help !


----------



## yoka (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks so much for all the suggestions! Looks like I'm going to log a few more miles on my baby looking for that perfect picture


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

yoka said:


> Thanks so much for all the suggestions! Looks like I'm going to log a few more miles on my baby looking for that perfect picture


While background scenery may be important, the real subject is the new car. I'd find any spot where the background is neutral, meaning not busy visually and then, depending upon your photo skills and camera, isolate the car and blur the background. A perfectly in focus car and an in focus Golden Gate Bridge may be scenic but probably won't be an exciting car photo.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow, do we have ANY people here in the Bay Area? Most of what the OP is getting is a bunch of post-whoring. What's my count up to now...


----------



## Brian530i (Sep 1, 2006)

Im from the bay
Have taken pictures on the Marin side of the ggb, along highway 1, many great places in SF. 

Maybe we should have a Bay Area group meet/photo opportunity.... anyone game?


----------

